# Tying into existing roof



## warnerww (Apr 9, 2007)

not sure of your exact situation if you could post some pics of your situation I am sure someone here could help.


----------



## AtlanticWBConst. (May 12, 2006)

Warren said:


> I have built a new deck using timber frame construction. My roof has a 4/12 pitch. I would like to add a roof to my new deck, but I am not sure how to tie into the existing roof. I am using 6x6 beams for the main supports and I thought I would rest the two outer ones on the house wall with the center one on a support. Any advice or PICTURES would greatly appreciated.


By the sounds of it, you would want to build a 'shed-dormer' style roofing system over the area, and extend it out and over the deck. 

Obviously, you are talking about ripping off areas of your exsiting roof in order to tie the new roof in properly.....you are also talking about building a proper load bearing framework on the deck area (to support the new roof), and attaching it all properly to the load bearing framing members of the deck itself. You will be adding additional dead load weight to the deck (& snow load weight, if you live in such a region), so every part of the deck needs to be able to carry that extra load...down to the footings (especially if this is a large deck).

This is a structural construction, so you should make sure to do your research, planning, load/design calculations...... in addition to getting any required local permits and design/plan approvals.


----------

